# Everybody gather around and lets look at my soil test



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Just got my test back from Waypoint. SW1 test. Very quick turn around. They got my sample yesterday and got my results today. I see my Ph is a little high. I figure it would being in the DFW area. I was surprised the P tested lower than I expected being in a clay soil. I want to go full throttle on my lawn next year and need those smarter than I to give me suggestions on what to do. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

My questions are for Waypoint:
Why is phosphorus listed twice, once at 6 ppm and once at 19 ppm?

Why are you recommending 2 lb/1000 sq ft of potassium if potassium is testing as optimal?

The suggested fertilization program and the comments don't match up. One says to apply potassium in the 2nd application, the other says to apply it in the fall. The suggested program also has over 2 lb/1000 sq ft of phosphorus being applied in the first application and over 2 lb/1000 sq ft of potassium being applied in the second application. The general rule is to not apply more than 1 lb/1000 sq ft of a nutrient in any one application. Why are you (Waypoint) recommending breaking this general rule? The suggested program has only 3 applications but the comments say to apply 1 lb/1000 sq ft of nitrogen every 4-6 weeks.

Talk to someone at Waypoint and get them to discuss the soil test with you.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@Virginiagal The Waypoint SW1 test uses AA for major cations, Olsen for P (hence the 6 ppm P result) and M3 for micros and for P again (hence the 19 ppm P result). The OP's test is too fuzzy for me to read, so I can't speak to the other issues you mention.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Sorry for the blurriness. Hopefully these are better


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Is this waypoint Memphis? They normally state the test method next to each test. I think only Memphis is the only one that tests SW1.

Do 5lb/ksqft of elemental sulfur every six months to try to drop the pH.

You need phosphorus and chelated iron or foliar iron for color at that pH.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

This was Memphis SW1. I looked to make sure I didn't crop off the test methods and I don't see anything. I sent some soil to A&M since I had extra, but I haven't heard anything back from them yet.

Thanks for y'alls responses and recs. I really appreciate it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you look at my soil test from 2019, I also used waypoint sw1 from Memphis. There is an extra column in there with each of the methods.

Do you need help with what to apply and how much?


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

G-man I would love to see your soil test and the extra column. I pretty sure I've seen it on a past post somewhere, but can't locate it. Being a newbie I'm learning the search features and whatnot.

I would love help on what to apply and how much! Here is what I have/doing so far.

Carbon X. 50lbs - Bought and delivered prior to soil sample for use for next year
Feature - Years worth of supply bought today - Figured this might be the best iron foliar/micro to use. Been searching the equipment forum on sprayers. 
Elemental sulfur - Haven't sourced it yet but been reading about it. 
Humic Acid. - Reading good things about Andersons.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

If you need potassium (Waypoint recommending 2 lb/1000 sq ft but test doesn't show a deficit), you can use a balanced fertilizer like 10-10-10 or 20-20-20 to get both the phosphorus you need as well as potassium and nitrogen. Two applications targeting 1 lb/1000 sq ft of a nutrient each application will do it. If you don't need potassium, starter fertilizer will provide phosphorus along with nitrogen. You can do two applications of a fertilizer giving you whatever phosphorus and potassium you need and do your other fertilizations with Carbon X. Carbon X doesn't have phosphorus. Spring Is a good time for phosphorus applications. When do you start fertilizing Bermuda?


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Avg first app date is April 1st depending on spring temps. Late March I'm going to do a scalp and verticut. My lawn actually looked really good this year. I had line domination on both sides. Next year will be my 2nd season, it's not new sod just my 2nd year at this house and I'm going to take the lawn to the next level and dominate the whole neighborhood. At least that's my goal.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Got the A&M test back. Big difference in results. Ph is the same so I know I'm good there on what to do.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The difference is because the testing is different. Still you need P and have a high pH. Try to use elemental sulfur.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Virginiagal said:


> If you need potassium (Waypoint recommending 2 lb/1000 sq ft but test doesn't show a deficit), you can use a balanced fertilizer like 10-10-10 or 20-20-20 to get both the phosphorus you need as well as potassium and nitrogen. Two applications targeting 1 lb/1000 sq ft of a nutrient each application will do it. If you don't need potassium, starter fertilizer will provide phosphorus along with nitrogen. You can do two applications of a fertilizer giving you whatever phosphorus and potassium you need and do your other fertilizations with Carbon X. Carbon X doesn't have phosphorus. Spring Is a good time for phosphorus applications. When do you start fertilizing Bermuda?


Question. Looks like I'm good on potassium. Looking at starter ferts to bump up my phosphorus. Just looking at Scotts for my example. It's 24-25-4. Going off this math I should be able to basically lay down an app of N and P of 1lb per 1k.

.25 (¼ lb N)(Weighted Product) divided by .24 (percent N in bag) = 1.04 x 43.56 = 45.30 lbs an acre 45.30 / 43.56 = 1.04 lbs/1000 square feet

Would you rather do an app of say half a pound per 1k twice with a 13-13-2 (I know my numbers are exactly correct). If so how often between? Or do a 1lb app at once with 24-25-4 and be done for the year adding P? I plan to roll on next year with the recs and then do another soil sample early 2021.

I'll be ordering the sulpher soon. Thanks @Gman107


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The math goes like this for 1lb of N

1/.24 = 4.16lb/ksqft

Doing the 4lb of the 24-25-4 will give you ~1lb of N and 1lb of P and 0.16lb of K per ksqft. This is the maximum you should do in a single application for a month. But only do this if the lawn is not dormant.

You can also split the 4lb in to 2 applications of 2lb (every 15 days) or 4 applications of 1lb (weekly).


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Not doing anything dormant. Writing out my 2020 schedule/research. I was thinking 4lbs per year, not month. Divided up in 4ea - 1lbs apps of N. The FEature I'll be applying has N. Should I bump my lbs per N per year?


----------

